# i5 gaming rig at 60-70k



## kaush666 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey. Current gaming rig is four years old. Its a C2D based rig with a HD4870. Now planning on upgrading to an i5 based rig. Gaming needs have gone down but the use of image processing software and multitasking seem to be taking a toll on my PC and its not able to cope up. However, haven't given up gaming but just can't run em at full settings nowadays and laggy frame rates are so frustrating. 
Budget is around 60-70k

So this is the proposed rig 

i5 3550 processor - 12k
Asus h77 m pro (wont be OCing so using h77) / Gigabyte h77-D3H - 9.5k (*please help me decide*
G-skill ripjaws 2*4gb 1600mhz RAM - 3.5k
1tb 6gb/s WD hard disk + 500gb seagate (already have it) - 4.5k
dvd writer - 0.9k
nzxt guardian 921 chassis - 4.5k
corsair tx650v2 - 5.9k
apc 650va ups - 3.5k (just to backup and save asap)

I already have a logitech G15 and a logitech mx518 so no need for the keyboard or the mouse. I will be purchasing a wireless combo later so I can put rest to these.

Monitor I am still not sure. I will be needing full HD support for sure and HDMI is preferable with low response time. I am thinking DELL ST2420 or Samsung 24"-LS24B370HS. Please guide me regarding the monitor as I am still not sure which one would be better. One with best performance as no.1 priority and power consumption as 2nd. 
Budget for monitor is 12.5k ( I get both these models for 12k)

Finally the GPU the all important part of my computer. I don't know whether the h77 chipset supports Nvidia graphic cards. For sure I won't be SLIing or CrossFireing my rig. A single GPU will suffice. 
If Nvidia GPUs are supported I am thinking of the GTX 560ti (15-16k depending on model) [how much is the 660ti btw? and is it available in india]
If ATi its the HD7850. (17k-19k)

between the hd7850 and 560ti which would you suggest? 

I will be buying the rig in a week and need all the help I can. 
Thanks in advance

BTW first post in ThinkDigit forums. You guys rock \m/


Cheers,
Kaushik


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 25, 2012)

kaush666 said:


> Hey. Current gaming rig is four years old. Its a C2D based rig with a HD4870. Now planning on upgrading to an i5 based rig. Gaming needs have gone down but the use of image processing software and multitasking seem to be taking a toll on my PC and its not able to cope up. However, haven't given up gaming but just can't run em at full settings nowadays and laggy frame rates are so frustrating.
> Budget is around 60-70k
> 
> So this is the proposed rig
> ...



HD7850 aint tht xpensive dude its for 15200 approx 2GB version and for 18200 i can provide u with 7870 GHZ edition 
Corsair TX650  .. dude u are good to go with Seasonic 520W 80 plus bronze 4k approx


----------



## kaush666 (Sep 25, 2012)

skywalker5555 said:


> HD7850 aint tht xpensive dude its for 15200 approx 2GB version and for 18200 i can provide u with 7870 GHZ edition
> Corsair TX650  .. dude u are good to go with Seasonic 520W 80 plus bronze 4k approx



will 520W be enough? Also can u direct me to where you got the 7870 GHZ edition fo 18.2k? 
Would be really helpful.

Also for the mobo how good is the ASRock Z77 Extreme 4? Is it better over the ASUS and the Gigabyte cos its available for 10.5k versus the H77 for 9.5k.
What about the monitor?


----------



## kaush666 (Sep 26, 2012)

BUMP! Need suggestions guys. Max. 5 days before purchase. would be helpful if you could help me finalise by that time..


----------



## vkl (Sep 27, 2012)

^^Seasonic s12ii 520w can easily handle hd7870 even with i7 2600k.i5 3550 is a locked processor and consumes lesser power than i7 2600k.
No point in going for z77 mobo when you are not buying an unlocked processor.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 27, 2012)

kaush666 said:


> BUMP! Need suggestions guys. Max. 5 days before purchase. would be helpful if you could help me finalise by that time..



Change the cabinet to:
Corsair Carbide 400R @4.6K
Cause, the cabinet you selected is very bad in terms of performence and build of low quality material. In onw word, funky cabinet. 
Otherwise all other components are good.
You will get HD7870 2GB version @~16K
And stick to Corsair TX650 V2.
If you want more futureproof PSU, then TX750V2 would suffice for crossfire config. (In case you plan to add another card in future)

And avoid buying seasonic PSU. 
Reason: Possible issue with RMA. see some threads in Power supply thread.


----------



## kaush666 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok I will try for the HD7870. What about the mobo. I am confused between the ASRock Z77 and the ASUS h77 m pro. 
And also regarding the monitor I will be requiring some suggestions. A 22" full HD should suffice instead of the 24" that I have mentioned. Need to cut down somewhere to get within the budget.


----------



## Myth (Sep 27, 2012)

if(OCing == true ){
z77 mobo}
else{
h77 mobo
}
Take a benq 22" moniter.


----------



## kaush666 (Sep 27, 2012)

OK. How good is the 3550 for OCing. I wont be doing much maybe get it to clock 3.7 or 3.8 tops. 
Very basic OCing. All I want is good performance and future proof for say 3 to 4 years tops. 
Can anybody direct me as to where one can get the 7870 for 16k? Searched online everywhere and inquired at local shops but to no avail. HD7850 is being quoted at 18k for OCed edition 2gigs.


----------



## Myth (Sep 27, 2012)

The turbo freq for 3550 is 3.7. I think you are good to go with this proc. 
Dont waste money for basic OCing. Ocing also requires proper cooling unit which will stretch your budget.
You want future proofing for what task ? For gaming, the GPU is more important. With the recent price drop, the above suggested 7870 is defintely a good buy.


----------



## kaush666 (Sep 29, 2012)

Myth said:


> The turbo freq for 3550 is 3.7. I think you are good to go with this proc.
> Dont waste money for basic OCing. Ocing also requires proper cooling unit which will stretch your budget.
> You want future proofing for what task ? For gaming, the GPU is more important. With the recent price drop, the above suggested 7870 is defintely a good buy.



Sorry I forgot to mention that. Future proofing for gaming and also image processing. Batch processing takes a toll on my cpu right now and if I do batch processing in my current rig I am not able to do any other task


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 29, 2012)

Bang for the Buck (Core Components)

*Intel Core i5 2500K - Rs.12500
Foxconn Z77 A-S - Rs. 6600
GTX 660Ti Rs. 19,750
RAM - Corsair Vengeance 4 GB - Rs. 1550 
NZXT Beta Evo  - Rs 2850 
CORSAIR TX 650V2UK - Rs. 5616*

Total - ₹48,866/-

If at all if you are going for a Rs 9500 Motherboard better spend another Rs 1000 and get the As Rock Extreme 4,much better build even for non overclocking. It has got thicker PCB with Gold Caps and heatsinks.Its a no brainer.


----------



## kaush666 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok the following config I have confirmed. 

ASRock Extreme 4 Z77
HD7870 as I am a current user of ATI gfx and I have no issues with their software whatsoever
G SKill ripjaws 8gb
Corsair TX6502
22" Full HD monitor
1 tb HDD

I am unsure about chassis and CPU after incinerator's comments with regard to CPU.

i5 2500k vs. i5 ivy 3550?


----------



## vkl (Sep 29, 2012)

^^First decide whether you would overclock in future.
If you won't overclock then take i5 3550 with a H77/b75 mobo.Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H@6.8k is a good option for a h77 motherboard.
No need to buy a costlier Z77 mobo for a locked processor.
Take a Z77 mobo only if you are going for an unlocked processor.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 30, 2012)

kaush666 said:


> Ok the following config I have confirmed.
> 
> ASRock Extreme 4 Z77
> HD7870 as I am a current user of ATI gfx and I have no issues with their software whatsoever
> ...



If you are not overclocking dont get the 2500K and the Z77.(In real sense of the word an i5 2500k is more comparable to a 3570k.) But then if you are willing to spend close to the kind of money for non K components its better to get the K components, instead. Overclocking a K series component is very very easy. Who knows one day you might just wanna overclock and increase the potential of the PC. The Foxconn Z77 board I suggested is a great board for the money with all solid capacitors with a good printed PCB. Foxconn is a very big OEM and does make some of the Apple products too!

As for the GPU check this ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Ti Direct CU II 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

As for the Cabinet the NZXT Beta Evo is the ultimate aircooling cabinet you can find at this price.Check its credentials.
*www.nzxt.com/new/products/classic_series/beta_evo


----------



## Myth (Sep 30, 2012)

Nvidia N660Ti PE 2GD5/OC : 20,900

Sapphire HD 7870 OC 2GD5 : 20,116


Great cards. Local prices will be lower. 

If OCing, take the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler : 2,211


----------



## kaush666 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok how bout this now?

i5 2500k - 12.5k
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 - 10k
Gskill Ripjaws 2*4gb - 3.45k
1tb wd HDD - 4.6k
nvidia gtx660ti - 21k
monitor - 10k
nzxt lexa s + corsair tx650v2 - 10.5k or nzxt beta evo + corsair 525w psu - 5.5k


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

NZXT Beta Evo ( Great Cooling) + TX 650V2 (5 years of warranty) = 2800 + 5616 = 8416
Corsair Vengeance 2 X 4 GB kit for Rs 3100 at Prime ABGB is also a good option.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Oct 2, 2012)

^ u Cannot OC on stock cooling thats for sure ..... even 2500K is a waste if you aint an OCER it might b very easy to oc , over xcitement always ruins stuff  .. err.. Asrock really huh... 
INTEL: [solved] Asrock Z77 Extreme 4, (memory Error )
still u going with a corsair TX650   ... i would say rather add up an SSD to ur RIG 
Its your Rig your money 
From my side its Just an advice


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

^ 
 An i3 2120 or a G 630 even is also a waste honestly cause we actually never run them full steam or their potential all the time. I completely agree with you on that.
 If you overclock a 2500K which comes for less money than the 3550s it will match a 3570K in terms of performance for far less money and heat!An aftermarket cooler Like the CM Hyper 212 will cost around Rs 1800- 2000.Get it only if you are looking at overclocks of over 4GHz.Even at stock voltages people have done 4.3Ghz on this chip and on a stock cooler.

Dont skimp on the PSU no matter what. If you want to save around Rs 1500 go for a GS 600 but then that is warranted only for 3 years by Corsair.I would have suggested you a cheaper but good Seasonic,but honestly I wouldnt buy Seasonic here in India given their after sales.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Oct 2, 2012)

^ ambient temps play a major role while Ocing ... a stock cooler wont b enough  ... 2500K does come for less money but then y even 2500K rather a non K 2400 or 2500 it wont bottleneck with any card ... And i dnt care about people doing crazy stuff on stock coolers ...  when it comes to ocing stability also matters so running Prime 95 after ocing on stock wont b legit ... 
huh.. after sales of seasonic is bad  .. where there might b scenarios with other people ... but i have experienced the best after sales support with Tirupati Enterprices .. IF u personally have any issues talk to the RMA head Mr. saurabh , he ll help you out ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ Nobody is doing anything crazy by overclocking their chip to 4.3 GHz at stock voltages. Where does the question of any temps let alone ambient temps come in to play here when you are not tweaking any voltages ???!!!

Im from Kolkata so dont tell me how Tirupati works.There is a reason why Corsair has moved on with Inspan.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Oct 2, 2012)

i mentioned prime 95 also if u read tht ....
ok m nt telling u how tirupati works ... when u dnt knw the internals of an org. u have absolutely no right to criticize it and y corsair moved .. i knw tht thing very well ... u just knw one side of the coin  ... so thts y m telling u if u faced any problems let me knw i lll try to help u out


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ Thank you. I have done what I had to for RMA,now its over.About the criticize part, Its well within my rights, we as consumers have all the rights to criticize if things are not as rosy as promised.Thats our basic right.I think its clear now?


----------



## havoknation (Oct 2, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> And avoid buying seasonic PSU.
> Reason: Possible issue with RMA. see some threads in Power supply thread.



Hi d6bmg
Could you take this case in front of everyone what possible issue you or any of your known has faced while RMA with seasonic/Tirupati. Because as you all know I am dealer based of Pune and I know Mr Abhishek from Tirupati personally, so I could definitely help you out in this case. Please me clear and specific because I have never faced any RMA issue with Tirupati. And I have data from them for RMA of Seasonic PSU's and it is even lesser then 1% though.

Thanks
HavokNation


----------



## skywalker5555 (Oct 2, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ Thank you. I have done what I had to for RMA,now its over.About the criticize part, Its well within my rights, we as consumers have all the rights to criticize if things are not as rosy as promised.Thats our basic right.I think its clear now?


Criticize on facts when u r done with ur RMA ... what else is pending ... 


Havok Nation 
Same here i too knw him ... their RMA process is damn amazing...


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

skywalker5555 said:


> Criticize on facts when u r done with ur RMA ... what else is pending ...
> 
> 
> Havok Nation
> Same here i too knw him ... their RMA process is damn amazing...



A bad RMA experience is the reason to"criticize".Im done and I want to share my experience and despite Seasonic being good I stop short of recommending it. I criticize Rashi Peripherals too and I know all the Gautams and Saurabhs of this business and their RMA procedures. And well that dosnt go on to prove other brands are super good , but a bad experience is a bad experience.I might be a single case (sic) and we can all agree to disagree,mate.


----------



## funskar (Oct 3, 2012)

kaush666 said:


> Ok how bout this now?
> 
> i5 2500k - 12.5k
> ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 - 10k
> ...



Kick that asrock out n add gigabyte g1 sniper for 11.2k n get that crappy cabby out too..
and u will get full hd 22inch dell monitor for 8.4k


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 11, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Hi d6bmg
> Could you take this case in front of everyone what possible issue you or any of your known has faced while RMA with seasonic/Tirupati. Because as you all know I am dealer based of Pune and I know Mr Abhishek from Tirupati personally, so I could definitely help you out in this case. Please me clear and specific because I have never faced any RMA issue with Tirupati. And I have data from them for RMA of Seasonic PSU's and it is even lesser then 1% though.
> 
> Thanks
> HavokNation



there have been cases where tirupati got rid of the warranty sticker for repairing...and reassured that it will pose NO problem...but later on they refused....look up the psu supply thread and section in general...you will know....

As for the FOXCNON Motherboard....who in their right state of mind will suggest that board? and pair it with 2500K? you guys on weed or something?



The Incinerator said:


> ^^ Thank you. I have done what I had to for RMA,now its over.About the criticize part, Its well within my rights, we as consumers have all the rights to criticize if things are not as rosy as promised.Thats our basic right.I think its clear now?



everybody has their can of worms....seasonic is one such can....as for gskill tirupati is great


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Hi d6bmg
> Could you take this case in front of everyone what possible issue you or any of your known has faced while RMA with seasonic/Tirupati. Because as you all know I am dealer based of Pune and I know Mr Abhishek from Tirupati personally, so I could definitely help you out in this case. Please me clear and specific because I have never faced any RMA issue with Tirupati. And I have data from them for RMA of Seasonic PSU's and it is even lesser then 1% though.
> 
> Thanks
> HavokNation



Sorry that I missed your post. I think  sumonpathak answered your question before me.
There have been some incidents like that with seasonic PSUs.
Personally I never faced any problem in case of RMA with tirupathi, and have known them for past 4-5 years or so.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Sorry that I missed your post. I think  sumonpathak answered your question before me.
> There have been some incidents like that with seasonic PSUs.
> Personally I never faced any problem in case of RMA with tirupathi, and have known them for past 4-5 years or so.




Thanks Sumon and d6bmg. I will keep an eye on this thread and would like all to open any issue ticket faced during RMA procedure through Seasonic (Tirupati) . I would like to discuss it with Mr Abhishek (CEO of Tirupati) directly because Seasonic is a very good PSU makers and I would not let it go from Indian Market without any reason.

PS : I just had a word with Tirupati Company and they have clearly mentioned that they do not repair seasonic PSU's. They have swap warranty for it.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

Seasonic is very good. They are OEM of some high end Corsair PSUs.
If they can maintain the sustainability in India for prolonged period of time, then it would be best in long run.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 12, 2012)

havoknation said:


> PS : I just had a word with Tirupati Company and they have clearly mentioned that they do not repair seasonic PSU's. They have swap warranty for it.



What do they mean by SWAP warranty? Swapping it to Corsair PSUs ???


----------



## Myth (Oct 12, 2012)

It probably means you get a new one instead of reparing the old one. Not sure though.


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Change the cabinet to:
> Corsair Carbide 400R @4.6K
> Cause, the cabinet you selected is very bad in terms of performence and build of low quality material. In onw word, funky cabinet.
> Otherwise all other components are good.
> ...





The Incinerator said:


> Bang for the Buck (Core Components)
> 
> *Intel Core i5 2500K - Rs.12500
> Foxconn Z77 A-S - Rs. 6600
> ...



Can you tell me where to buy those gpus at the stated prices. Thats a huge price drop for those gpus


----------

